# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Art der Bankeinlage für Retirement-Visum

## Bagsida

Sicher kommt auf meine Frage gleich eine passende Antwort, denn diesen Fall dürfte es oft geben :

Sollte ich mich dazu entschließen ein sogenanntes "Retirement-Visa" (Non-Immigrant-OA) zu beantragen ist es notwendig Einkommen aus dem Ausland und/oder Vermögen in Thailand nachzuweisen, welches min. 3 Monate auf der Thai-Bank gelegen haben muss bevor man den Antrag erfolgreich stellen kann.

Muss ein Vermögen dazu auf einem Fix-Deposit-Account liegen, oder genügt es, wenn es 3 Monate nachweislich auf einem Savings-Account lag ?

Gilt diese 3-Monatsregel auch bei der ersten Beantragung, denn ich habe mal gehört, beim ersten mal wäre das nicht so.

Bagsida

----------


## Greenhorn

Viele Banken geben einem"normalen Farang" gar kein "Fix-Deposit-Account " mehr. 
Ein normales Bankkonto ist ausreichend. Der Kontostand muss lediglich die ganze Zeit ueber 800.000 TB liegen.
Achtung , wenn eine Ueberweisung ueber 20.000$ liegt, muss eine Erklaerung abgegeben werden, wofuer das Geld ist.
Der normale Ablauf bei der ersten Verlaengerung ist der:
Man reist mit einem Non-O ein. *Vor* Ablauf der 90 Tage des "Non-O" beantragt man die Verlaengerung. Somit kann das Geld zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar keine 3 Monate auf dem Konto sein.
Auch am Anfang kennt man eine Uebergangsfrist fuer die Einrichtung des Kontos und Ueberweisung an.
Dies alles gilt natuerlich nicht mehr bei der zweiten und jeder weiteren Verlaengerung.
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

Ah ja, dann ist das so wie ich dachte, wobei ich hier problemlos alles bekomme, d.h. Fix-Deposit, Fonds etc. hab das schon zig mal bei allen möglichen Banken gemacht ohne jegliche Probleme.

Bagsida

----------


## Greenhorn

Die BKK-Bank scheint (hier?) besonders "konservativ" zu sein. 
Farang kein fix-deposit
Farang normales Konto 0(Null) % Zinsen
Burmesen erhalten ueberhaupt kein Konto
Menschen im Einbuergerungsverfahren erhalten auch kein Konto
Was hast du fuer eine "Abneigung" gegen das fix-deposit?
Ich zahle den Betrag immer in 100.000 Betraegen ein. Wenn ich dann im Zwischenzeitraum (3 Monate) was abheben will, sind nur die Zinsen von der Position verloren.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Sorry,vergessen:
Das Immi hier verlangt eine aktuelle (von "gestern") Bescheinigung der Bank, woraus  die tatsaechliche Hoehe der noch vorhandenen  Einlage (800.000 TB) hervorgeht.
Denke das haengt damit zusammen, man koennte nach der Einzahlung das Geld am ATM abheben und man koennte die "Bewegungen" nicht im Savings-Account-book sehen.
 ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich mache das immer so.
3 Monate vor der Jahreserteilung das Girokonto auf 900000 Baht mit Überweisung aus Deutschland aufstocken, dann ganz normal leben, so dass in 3 Monaten zum Termin noch mindestens 800000 Baht drauf sind.
Die Bescheinigung der Bank beantrage ich 3 Tage vorher und hole sie einen Tag vor der Immigration ab.

Gruss Alex

----------


## pit

Bei der ersten Verlängerung muss das Geld mindestens 60 Tage auf dem Buch sein. Bei jeder weiteren dann 90 Tage!

Das gilt nicht, wenn man einen Mix aus Einkommen und Bankguthaben benutzt, um auf die 800.000 Baht zu kommen. In diesem Falle gibt es keine Fristen, wie lange das Geld vorher auf dem Konto sein muss.

Nur am Rande, das NI - OA Visa ist das sogenannte long stay Visa. Als ich im Moment weiß, gibt es das z.Zt. nur für amerikanische Staatsbürger!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

